# Rechnung von 'extreme-downloads.de'



## schimmi (19 Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin neu hier und hoffe auf HILFE .

Mein Mann hat heute morgen per Mail eine Rechnung von P&P Webmedia bekommen. Allerdings war er nie auf dieser Seite von extreme-downloads. Die verlangen jetzt von uns nen haufen Geld und weisen uns sogar darauf hin, dass sie unsere IP Adresse haben und somit beweisen können, dass er auf dieser Seite war. 

Wo finde ich eigentlich meine IP Adresse?

Wir kennen uns mit solchen merkwürdigen Machenschaften absolut nicht aus und sind ziemlich hilflos. 

Kennt jemand diese Firma oder Seite und hat vielleicht schon selber so eine Rechnungsmail erhalten? Wie sollen wir weiter verfahren? 
Mein Mann ist heute zum arbeiten in die Schweiz gefahren und ich hab jetzt diese blöde Geschichte hier.

Bitte, bitte HILFE....:cry:

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!!

LG schimmi


----------



## webwatcher (19 Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechnung von 'extreme-downloads'*



schimmi schrieb:


> und weisen uns sogar darauf hin, dass sie unsere IP Adresse haben und somit beweisen können, dass er auf dieser Seite war.


>> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: Dichtung und Wahrheit

ansonsten steht alles in den Infos ( blaue Links oben auf der Seite  )


----------



## dvill (19 Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechnung von 'extreme-downloads'*



dvill schrieb:


> Trickbetrug im Internet ? muss man das bezahlen? | Recht - familienleben.ch
> 
> 
> > Wir kennen bis jetzt in der Schweiz keinen einzigen Fall, indem die Internetseiten-Betreiber die geforderten Beträge auf dem Betreibungsweg oder auf dem Zivilklageweg durchzusetzen probierten.
> ...


Das beschreibt die Methode vollumfänglich. Es kommen schwachsinnige Mahndroh-Schreiben, mehr nicht.


----------



## schimmi (19 Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechnung von 'extreme-downloads.de'*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. 

Das heißt also, dass ich die Mail einfach ignorieren kann?


----------



## webwatcher (19 Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechnung von 'extreme-downloads.de'*



schimmi schrieb:


> Das heißt also, dass ich die Mail einfach ignorieren kann?


Noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich auf Mahndrohmüllmails taub gestellt hat


----------



## schimmi (19 Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechnung von 'extreme-downloads.de'*

DANKE! Bin beruhigt und werde nicht weiter nerven! Schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechnung von 'extreme-downloads.de'*



schimmi schrieb:


> DANKE! Bin beruhigt und werde nicht weiter nerven! Schönen Sonntag noch!


Zur weiteren Beruhigung ein Urteil:


> Das Landgericht verurteilte die berüchtigten Gebrüder
> 
> es künftig zu unterlassen, auf der Internetseite P2P-heute.com mit folgendem Text zu werben: „Ihre Testzeit verlängert sich nach Ablauf des Anmeldetages (ab 24.00 Uhr) zu einem Abo zum Preis von 7,00 € incl. MWSt. monatlich bei einer Laufzeit von 24 Monaten mit einer halbjährlichen Abrechnung im Voraus“.
> 
> Das Gericht rügte diesen Hinweis als unzulässig, weil der Nutzer hier nicht in unmittelbarem räumlichem Zusammenhang darauf hingewiesen werde, wie er die Veränderung der Testzeit in ein kostenpflichtiges Abo hätte verhindern können.


Genau diese (gemäß Gerichtsurteil zu unterlassende) Vorgehensweise wendet der Betreiber von extreme-downloads.de ebenfalls an.


----------



## wackeleisen (19 August 2009)

*AW: Rechnung von 'extreme-downloads.de'*



schimmi schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> _[ Full quote gekürzt, dafür gibt es den Link zum Posting  Modinfo] _


Hallo, schimmi.
Nach über 10 Jahren web-Nutzung bin auch ich, wollte es nicht glauben, reingefallen.
auch auf PPWebmedia GbR. Auch gleich mit der Drohung, meine ip-Adresse würde alles "beweisen. Lachhaft!! Habe mit einem "Musterbrief von  geantwortet, gleichzeitig bei der Polizei Schleswig-Holstein Strafanzeige erstellt. Z.Zt. läuft nun bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Stade eine Ermittlungsverfahren gegen diese Firma und dem Inhaber. Mal gucken, was rauskommt. Seit meinem Musterbrief keine weitere Post erhalten. Also einfach ignorieren..
Grüße
wackeleisen


----------

